# 2021 Bronco Sport



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just thought maybe some here were interested in seeing this Bronco Sport I saw at my local Ford Dealership yesterday. They had 2 others but they were in between cars so I couldn’t get good pics.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey, it's emissions legal in all 50 states... I guess that's something...


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

1.5l? Doesn't have the old bronco feel at all.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SilverPine said:


> 1.5l? Doesn't have the old bronco feel at all.


Took the words out of my mouth... 1.5L what is it a Focus?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Took the words out of my mouth... 1.5L what is it a Focus?


I think it's the bronco sporte(lectric)


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

A real off road vehicle should not have, Vanity Mirrors.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sure doesn’t look like the concept design, looks tiny, only seen one on fantasy island...
Haven’t seen a Bustang Mach e yet on the roads.
Several Tesla’s...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pretty sure that POS was modeled after the Bronco II...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

All this Bronco talk had to dig a bit in the box of memories... God I wish I had them all still, instead of flaming them through mud and trails and jumps... Had one more red half cab I cannot find any pics of...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

They had 2 Mache’s. The silver and black one looked cool. Had clear(white) mustang tail lights. I’m sure they will be selling a lot of them.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

The new " real broncos" have been on the test route thru town the last couple of weeks. They look much less ford escape than the sport. All the ones I've seen have had the sasquatch package. 

I've seen the e mustang on a couple dealership lots but not on the road yet. The fast one isn't out yet according to my salesman. They have a few and had one in the showroom and from opening and closing the door they killed the battery. Turns out it has one battery for normal functions and one for the driving. The "house battery" is supposed to recharge as it's rolling down the road....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> All this Bronco talk had to dig a bit in the box of memories... God I wish I had them all still, instead of flaming them through mud and trails and jumps... Had one more red half cab I cannot find any pics of...
> 
> View attachment 215289
> 
> View attachment 215290


Get a new body https://www.dennis-carpenter.com/broncobodies , build a tube frame, dana 60's frt and rear, and a Coyote motor with a charger under the hood


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

I do like the Bronco remake. I think Chevy kind of missed a chance bringing back the old style blazer, but instead re-released it as a mid-sized SUV.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think I was behind a Faux Mustang a while ago..wasn't really sure what I was looking at. 

I walked past him.

All these rereleased and hybrid vehicles that used to be something show the feminization of Murca has been successful...ask WizzPen.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> All these rereleased and hybrid vehicles that used to be something show the feminization of Murca has been successful...ask WizzPen.


Is it because he didn't buy it in Oomkes Green? Was that the issue?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I was behind a Faux Mustang a while ago..wasn't really sure what I was looking at.
> 
> I walked past him.
> 
> All these rereleased and hybrid vehicles that used to be something show the feminization of Murca has been successful...ask WizzPen.


I don't think I would go as far as saying hybrid vehicles are the feminization of America. But this is America, and you can say whatever you want! That's the beauty of it!:usflag:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> I don't think I would go as far as saying hybrid vehicles are the feminization of America. But this is America, and you can say whatever you want! That's the beauty of it!:usflag:


Sorry (not sorry) if I triggered you. lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> But this is America, and you can say whatever you want! That's the beauty of it!:usflag:


We lost that right last year when we lost or freedom.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry (not sorry) if I triggered you. lol


Not triggered, just don't agree. I think if I could have had all electric trucks and skid steers when I was Landscaping, I would have, if it proved cost effective. Not that Landscaping is only men, but I think it's safe to say it's predominantly men. I had some very good female employees too. I think it's healthy to have a mix of people involved in all aspects of business.


BUFF said:


> We lost that right last year when we lost or freedom.....


Not me, I'll still say what I want or think. But yes, I understand your gist.
Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Not triggered, just don't agree. I think if I could have had all electric trucks and skid steers when I was Landscaping, I would have, if it proved cost effective. Not that Landscaping is only men, but I think it's safe to say it's predominantly men. I had some very good female employees too. I think it's healthy to have a mix of people involved in all aspects of business.
> 
> Not me, I'll still say what I want or think. But yes, I understand your gist.
> Thumbs Up


Electric vehicles have a place, just not everyplace.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Electric vehicles have a place, just not everyplace.


My fleet=everyplace


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

SilverPine said:


> 1.5l? Doesn't have the old bronco feel at all.


Pretty sad that the Chevy Chevette had a bigger engine at 1.6 Liters.....


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

STARSHIP said:


> I do like the Bronco remake. I think Chevy kind of missed a chance bringing back the old style blazer, but instead re-released it as a mid-sized SUV.


Yeah, for GM to call that modern ****box a "Blazer" is blasphemy.

This is a Blazer.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Electric vehicles have a place, just not everyplace.


Agreed.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Electric vehicles have a place, just not everyplace.


i would be willing to bet most of the people on this forum have never even been in a Tesla, let alone drove one. I've done both...my mom owns one, and I guarantee there isn't a stock production car on the market (or ever) for the $5x,xxx she paid for it, that could beat it in the 1/4 mile. It's ridiculously fast & smooth....it's actually really fun to drive.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Mike N said:


> Yeah, for GM to call that modern ****box a "Blazer" is blasphemy.
> 
> This is a Blazer.....
> View attachment 215336


That is a true Blazer! They missed the mark on that reboot in a big way.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> i would be willing to bet most of the people on this forum have never even been in a Tesla, let alone drove one. I've done both...my mom owns one, and I guarantee there isn't a stock production car on the market (or ever) for the $5x,xxx she paid for it, that could beat it in the 1/4 mile. It's ridiculously fast & smooth....it's actually really fun to drive.


If you're calling me a poor simpleton...you're right.
But the other members of this here forum...extremely intelligent, well edumacated and excessively wealthy business owners.payup

Kudos to your Mom on her Tesla.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> If you're calling me a poor simpleton...you're right.


Pretty sure he was the one siding with you...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike N said:


> Yeah, for GM to call that modern ****box a "Blazer" is blasphemy.
> 
> This is a Blazer.....
> View attachment 215336


But does it come stock with a vanity plate saying "ITS AVG"?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> i would be willing to bet most of the people on this forum have never even been in a Tesla, let alone drove one. I've done both...my mom owns one, and I guarantee there isn't a stock production car on the market (or ever) for the $5x,xxx she paid for it, that could beat it in the 1/4 mile. It's ridiculously fast & smooth....it's actually really fun to drive.


This explains sew mulch...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> If you're calling me a poor simpleton...you're right.
> But the other members of this here forum...extremely intelligent, well edumacated and excessively wealthy business owners.payup
> 
> Kudos to your Mom on her Tesla.


no, that is not what I meant to imply....simply the fact that elec vehicles have come a long way, and the market & tech for them is going to get bigger and better in just a few short yrs ahead Of us...denying that is foolish. You'll begin to see more commercial vehicles (short run delivery in particular) within the next several yrs.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This explains sew mulch...


Are you slating my mom?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Are you slating my mom?


Negative...her offspring...and just when I started to think more highly of you since you finally bought a truck.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This explains sew mulch...


I remember a similar conversation we had here about elec spreaders a number of yrs back....how's that turning out........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> I remember a similar conversation we had here about elec spreaders a number of yrs back....how's that turning out........


I don't recall that.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Negative...her offspring...and just when I started to think more highly of you since you finally bought a truck.


I think your just being an "old head" when it comes to the elec vehicle subject.....screen shot/take a pic of my above comment, & we'll revisit the subject in a few yrs when we're both seeing certain commercial markets using elec vehicles.



Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that.


that's convenient


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I really could have used an e-lectric shovel and e-lectric rake 10 yrs ago. Now I need an e-lectric chair just to get up! Or put me out of my misery... I can’t decide.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> i would be willing to bet most of the people on this forum have never even been in a Tesla, let alone drove one. I've done both...my mom owns one, and I guarantee there isn't a stock production car on the market (or ever) for the $5x,xxx she paid for it, that could beat it in the 1/4 mile. It's ridiculously fast & smooth....it's actually really fun to drive.


Correct, never been in one and don't know of anyone that has one. They do haul ash as you said.
Fastest "stock" car I've been around is a McLaren 765LT a buddy has. Never riden in it cuz I don't fit in it and doubt he'd be up for a little Sawsall surgery so I could fit.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My thoughts, what is the electric grid going to be like in ten years when everyone comes home from work and plugs in their cars.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> My thoughts, what is the electric grid going to be like in ten years when everyone comes home from work and plugs in their cars.


You'll have a windmill in your front yard....or a diesel generator to charge it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> My thoughts, what is the electric grid going to be like in ten years when everyone comes home from work and plugs in their cars.


Thailand...?










Or Detoilet...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thailand...?
> 
> View attachment 215349
> 
> ...


Is that drip pipe?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> i would be willing to bet most of the people on this forum have never even been in a Tesla, let alone drove one. I've done both...my mom owns one, and I guarantee there isn't a stock production car on the market (or ever) for the $5x,xxx she paid for it, that could beat it in the 1/4 mile. It's ridiculously fast & smooth....it's actually really fun to drive.


Lil ole lady from Pasadena fast?

Tell her to stay out of Whizzkonsin she may get left in the dust by a guy on foot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> My thoughts, what is the electric grid going to be like in ten years when everyone comes home from work and plugs in their cars.


Pffft...minor details.

Nevermind it's falling apart now plus not enough generation capacity.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> Are you slating my mom?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pffft...minor details.
> 
> Nevermind it's falling apart now plus not enough generation capacity.





Randall Ave said:


> My thoughts, what is the electric grid going to be like in ten years when everyone comes home from work and plugs in their cars.


I don't believe, at least in my life time, EVERYONE will have electric cars....but I do believe you'll see huge advancements in the tech for elec powered things, & the supply for such, in the next 10,15,20 yrs.....and again, like I said before, screen shot my comments on that and we'll revisit in a few yrs....it's coming. It's foolish to think otherwise.

a small sample of this can be seen in just lighting technology...look at where lights have come, specifically the efficiency, in just our lifetimes....battery powered tools as well...i can say in the last 17 yrs I've been in biz for myself, we went from having just a couple battery powered drills, to almost every tool in the trailers/trucks being battery powered.

it's going to need to be a combination of all these energy resources We have, to make it work & stay competitive...kinda like politics, the extremes on both sides of the energy issue are complete idiots, and aren't doing us any good....but it is kinda funny when grandma can have the grandkids and groceries in the back, and still smoke a brand new (enter any comparably priced sports car here) from stop Light to stop light.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> I don't believe, at least in my life time, EVERYONE will have electric cars....but I do believe you'll see huge advancements in the tech for elec powered things, & the supply for such, in the next 10,15,20 yrs.....and again, like I said before, screen shot my comments on that and we'll revisit in a few yrs....it's coming. It's foolish to think otherwise.
> 
> a small sample of this can be seen in just lighting technology...look at where lights have come, specifically the efficiency, in just our lifetimes....battery powered tools as well...i can say in the last 17 yrs I've been in biz for myself, we went from having just a couple battery powered drills, to almost every tool in the trailers/trucks being battery powered.
> 
> it's going to need to be a combination of all these energy resources We have, to make it work & stay competitive...kinda like politics, the extremes on both sides of the energy issue are complete idiots, and aren't doing us any good....but it is kinda funny when grandma can have the grandkids and groceries in the back, and still smoke a brand new (enter any comparably priced sports car here) from stop Light to stop light.


Battery disposition is a huge hurdle, more so than getting infrastructure in place.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> but it is kinda funny when grandma can have the grandkids and groceries in the back, and still smoke a brand new (enter any comparably priced sports car here) from stop Light to stop light.


Please ask your grandma to stop drag racing with the grand kids in the car. It isn't safe. Plus, the eggs keep sliding off the back seat and breaking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My concern is the fact that internal combustion engines have been around for well over 100 years and still have issues. (Ford 6.0 and 6.4 for starters.) Or all the emissions crap that gassers and diezels have.

How long will it be before these things are reliable and can go further than 200 miles without a minimum of a half hour to recharge? Then running a plow and spreader off a battery when the vehicle can only go a couple hundred miles?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> i would be willing to bet most of the people on this forum have never even been in a Tesla, let alone drove one. I've done both...my mom owns one, and I guarantee there isn't a stock production car on the market (or ever) for the $5x,xxx she paid for it, that could beat it in the 1/4 mile. It's ridiculously fast & smooth....it's actually really fun to drive.


Although it may be able to wax a gas motor car in a 1/4 mile... what is the likely hood that it can beat any gas vehicle to the 1000 mile mark?

There are many people that would like to be able travel more than 400 miles before they need to stop and let it charge.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My concern is the fact that internal combustion engines have been around for well over 100 years and still have issues. (Ford 6.0 and 6.4 for starters.) Or all the emissions crap that gassers and diezels have.
> 
> How long will it be before these things are reliable and can go further than 200 miles without a minimum of a half hour to recharge? Then running a plow and spreader off a battery when the vehicle can only go a couple hundred miles?


Dont know, but I think we're a ways away from that level of tech/reliability...but like everything else in the last 50(or especially 100yrs) the tech curve is extremely Steep...so I think it will advance MUCH faster than combustion tech did in the last 100.

edit: it's more like a 400mile range, not 200 btw


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Although it may be able to wax a gas motor car in a 1/4 mile... what is the likely hood that it can beat any gas vehicle to the 1000 mile mark?
> 
> There are many people that would like to be able travel more than 400 miles before they need to stop and let it charge.


most people don't travel 400 miles in a day....so for the avg commuter/driver, leaving the house with a 400mile range (typical Tesla range) every day is sufficient.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My concern is the fact that internal combustion engines have been around for well over 100 years and still have issues. (Ford 6.0 and 6.4 for starters.)


Never had issues with the starter...

Had issues with the head gaskets and egr though...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My concern is the fact that internal combustion engines have been around for well over 100 years and still have issues. (Ford 6.0 and 6.4 for starters.) Or all the emissions crap that gassers and diezels have.
> 
> How long will it be before these things are reliable and can go further than 200 miles without a minimum of a half hour to recharge? Then running a plow and spreader off a battery when the vehicle can only go a couple hundred miles?


I'm kinda seeing this like comparing elec spreaders to gas spreaders....the simplicity/reliability/performance of elec spreaders has gotten to where it's just about made gas spreaders obsolete...I think it's safe to say, we could ask any upfitter company that sells these things, to show us a sales record over the last 10yrs and the evidence would be clear....I don't believe the sheer power of elec spreaders has gotten there yet, but it's getting damn close....and it definitely wins every other category over a gas spreader.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

I think for it to all come together in terms of emissions, going to have to look back into nuclear energy. I think only China and Russia are actively building power plants.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> I'm kinda seeing this like comparing elec spreaders to gas spreaders....the simplicity/reliability/performance of elec spreaders has gotten to where it's just about made gas spreaders obsolete...I think it's safe to say, we could ask any upfitter company that sells these things, to show us a sales record over the last 10yrs and the evidence would be clear....I don't believe the sheer power of elec spreaders has gotten there yet, but it's getting damn close....and it definitely wins every other category over a gas spreader.


Never owned a gas spreader.

I've had 4 electric spreaders on trucks...only 1 of witch was OK. Batting .250 is not OK in my book.

Besides, how could I brag about changing out a clutch in 15 minutes 1 handed while standing on less than a 5 gallon bucket of spilled salt from an entire season of loading a 3' spreader with a 10' bucket if I went to all electric?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Although it may be able to wax a gas motor car in a 1/4 mile... what is the likely hood that it can beat any gas vehicle to the 1000 mile mark?
> 
> There are many people that would like to be able travel more than 400 miles before they need to stop and let it charge.


i guess I'm not sure what your point is...I agree range/charging/etc are issues for some(particularly guys like most of us I'm guessing)...but for a large sector of the population they aren't....an elec vehicle does not pencil out for my home life or business.....yet....but like I said, it's coming....and maybe at some point it will make more sense for maybe my wife to drive one..?....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've had 4 electric spreaders on trucks...only 1 of witch was OK. Batting .250 is not OK in my book.


Sounds like user error.

As usual.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never owned a gas spreader.
> 
> I've had 4 electric spreaders on trucks...only 1 of witch was OK. Batting .250 is not OK in my book.
> 
> Besides, how could I brag about changing out a clutch in 15 minutes 1 handed while standing on less than a 5 gallon bucket of spilled salt from an entire season of loading a 3' spreader with a 10' bucket if I went to all electric?


You picked the wrong spreaders early on, you have bad luck, and you just like to b*tch a lot....idk mark, but your situation isn't what EVERYONE else is experiencing...I can say otherwise about "most" of the elec spreaders I've owned, so does that mean no one will have issues with elec spreaders because I've had such good results with them?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I don't know if the car industry is going to be impacted by the switch to electrics but it should be a major boost to electricians and directional drillers. What surprises me is the number of startup companies with little vans, while Amazon fleet seems to be failing and is being replaced with larger UPS size vehicles. Ford sent out a notice that they noticed that 2015 and newer aluminium trucks are being comprised by uplifters such as plow installers are using iron fasteners on aluminium body parts causing failures


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Enjoy your cheap electricity.
Because thoes day are over.
Demand for electricity Will drive up the price and the infrastructure isn’t in place yet to support the demand.

electric vehicles are going to fall on his face soon, when the demand for rare earth magnets and copper and aluminum outstrips availability. 

it’s too soon to adopt the technology and the technology comes with changes to the environment and pollution.

Jmo


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> i guess I'm not sure what your point is...I agree range/charging/etc are issues for some(particularly guys like most of us I'm guessing)...but for a large sector of the population they aren't....an elec vehicle does not pencil out for my home life or business.....yet....but like I said, it's coming....and maybe at some point it will make more sense for maybe my wife to drive one..?....


your initial comment was this...



plow4beer said:


> i would be willing to bet most of the people on this forum have never even been in a Tesla, let alone drove one. I've done both...my mom owns one, and I guarantee there isn't a stock production car on the market (or ever) for the $5x,xxx she paid for it, that could beat it in the 1/4 mile. It's ridiculously fast & smooth....it's actually really fun to drive.


when you made that post, you quoted Buzz's statement



BUFF said:


> Electric vehicles have a place, just not everyplace.


I guess my point was that although your mom's car is very fast to a 1/4 mile... until it has the ability to travel beyond 400 miles it is still just a commuter. Does that type of unit have a place... yes... just not everyplace.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

fireball said:


> Ford sent out a notice that they noticed that 2015 and newer aluminium trucks are being comprised by uplifters such as plow installers are using iron fasteners on aluminium body parts causing failures


I can't speak for other installers, but we usually attach the plow mounts to the steel frame rather than the hood and quarter panels...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Don’t care how fast your electric vehicle can go or how fast it can get to 60mph 
There still speed limits.

Why Do I have to ride in one to know this.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I can't speak for other installers, but we usually attach the plow mounts to the steel frame rather than the hood and quarter panels...


though ford was using aluminum frames? no?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Don't care how fast your electric vehicle can go is still speed limits are set on the roads.


Agreed. Which is why virtually everyone drives a Ford Fiesta than can hit 65 mph. Cuz reaching the speed limit is all that matters.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> though ford was using aluminum frames? no?


It's been my understanding that the cab/bed was aluminum and the frame was still steel. Maybe I'm wrong?

Edit: I've got a 2019 F550 here. Guess I have to go stick a magnet on it and check.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Agreed. Which is why virtually everyone drives a Ford Fiesta than can hit 65 mph. Cuz reaching the speed limit is all that matters.


Egos,


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Egos,


ITS AVG.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> ITS AVG.


Is that what she told you


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> It's been my understanding that the cab/bed was aluminum and the frame was still steel. Maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> Edit: I've got a 2019 F550 here. Guess I have to go stick a magnet on it and check.


I have no idea. I thought I heard that somewhere that some of the body shops could not work on them because they are aluminum. Maybe that is the body? Don't know.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> Enjoy your cheap electricity.
> Because thoes day are over.
> Demand for electricity Will drive up the price and the infrastructure isn't in place yet to support the demand.
> 
> ...


your first statement is proBably be true, but it also seems everything is raising but my wages...your 2nd one is dead wrong, and we'll see who's right in the coming yrs...and I agree with your last statement to the point, if it grows too fast it's a mahor
Problem.



Philbilly2 said:


> your initial comment was this...
> 
> when you made that post, you quoted Buzz's statement
> 
> I guess my point was that although your mom's car is very fast to a 1/4 mile... until it has the ability to travel beyond 400 miles it is still just a commuter. Does that type of unit have a place... yes... just not everyplace.


And iagree



Hydromaster said:


> Don't care how fast your electric vehicle can go or how fast it can get to 60mph
> There still speed limits.
> 
> Why Do I have to ride in one to know this.


Wasn't my point officer Richard head...i intended for you to read that as the tech has come a long way in the last decade or so....sheesh, you'd think some of you thought I was behind AOC and the green new deal the way your reacting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> You picked the wrong spreaders early on, you have bad luck, and you just like to b*tch a lot....idk mark, but your situation isn't what EVERYONE else is experiencing...I can say otherwise about "most" of the elec spreaders I've owned, so does that mean no one will have issues with elec spreaders because I've had such good results with them?


No, I tried to go from hydro to electric. Electric will never spread as much salt as fast as hydro, unless they mount it to a Tesla apparently.

Maybe if I had gone from gas to electric, I would have a different opinion.

As for problems with them, numerous others have complained about the spinner motors on SaltMutts. There's been more than 1 that had problems with Swenson/Meyer.

I just want to warn others to not waste their money on junk after I wasted my time and money on junk.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, I tried to go from hydro to electric. Electric will never spread as much salt as fast as hydro, unless they mount it to a Tesla apparently.
> 
> Maybe if I had gone from gas to electric, I would have a different opinion.
> 
> ...


We've always known that your life was a cautionary tale


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> As for problems with them, numerous others have complained about the spinner motors on SaltMutts


This was isolated to dump tailgate spreaders correct?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> We've always known that your life was a cautionary tale


We have?



Ajlawn1 said:


> This was isolated to dump tailgate spreaders correct?


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> electric vehicles are going to fall on his face soon, when the demand for rare earth magnets and copper and aluminum outstrips availability.


I think we're supposed to get hit by a meteor with a zillion dollars in precious metals soon, so we should be good for supply...


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My concern is the fact that internal combustion engines have been around for well over 100 years and still have issues. (Ford 6.0 and 6.4 for starters.) Or all the emissions crap that gassers and diezels have.
> 
> How long will it be before these things are reliable and can go further than 200 miles without a minimum of a half hour to recharge? Then running a plow and spreader off a battery when the vehicle can only go a couple hundred miles?


Big generators, to run the salters and trickle charge the truck batteries, of course. Maybe a nice big diesel generator. ;-)


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Enjoy your cheap electricity.
> Because thoes day are over.
> Demand for electricity Will drive up the price and the infrastructure isn't in place yet to support the demand.
> 
> ...


Maybe this ship can get turned around in the next 2-4 years again, at least forming a compromise that uses both electric and fossil fuels. I have hope that gas isn't going to be totally dead anytime soon, and not move up and get stuck at $4-5 a gallon.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ford uses steel frames...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> sheesh, you'd think some of you thought I was behind AOC and the oomkesgreen new deal the way your reacting.


Welllllllll you are starting to be really associated by pushing this electric stryker off on someone...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

“How long does it take to charge up the car, (Tesla?) 10, 15 minutes?”… Or as little as 50 minutes for me to get 80% or up to 45 hours at my home’s 110-volt power supply.”

45hrs?

So what are they doing now running long cords from the dryer plug?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I guess my point was that although your mom's car is very fast to a 1/4 mile... until it has the ability to travel beyond 400 miles it is still just a commuter. Does that type of unit have a place... yes... just not everyplace.


Inner city / suburbs for commuting, delivery's, service vehicles and busses is where their place is. 
Rural use would be a challenge. I would think a 1ton pickup empty wouldn't get 400miles from a full charge with today battery's, probably more around 300miles. Add a trailer with 10ton on it the range would drop to 6 road sodas.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> your first statement is proBably be true, but it also seems everything is raising but my wages...your 2nd one is dead wrong, and we'll see who's right in the coming yrs...and I agree with your last statement to the point, if it grows too fast it's a mahor
> Problem.
> 
> And iagree
> ...


 Not everything is about you either, big Rick . 
What does it have to do with AOC and we've had electric vehicles for 100 years nothing new there still flawed. And a new technology that's being shoved down peoples throat by people with an agenda.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> "How long does it take to charge up the car, (Tesla?) 10, 15 minutes?"… Or as little as 50 minutes for me to get 80% or up to 45 hours at my home's 110-volt power supply."
> 
> 45hrs?
> 
> So what are they doing now running long cords from the dryer plug?


no


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Inner city / suburbs for commuting, delivery's, service vehicles and busses is where their place is.
> Rural use would be a challenge. I would think a 1ton pickup empty wouldn't get 400miles from a full charge with today battery's, probably more around 300miles. Add a trailer with 10ton on it the range would drop to 6 road sodas.


Then try it in the winter....
There is a range reduction when weather dips below freezing. If you wanted to know just how much, how about up to 40% lower.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> no


Yes
https://avtowow.com/problems-facing-electric-vehicles


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> Not everything is about you either, big Rick .
> What does it have to do with AOC and we've had electric vehicles for 100 years nothing new there still flawed. And a new technology that's being shoved down peoples throat by people with an agenda.


Easy there tough guy


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> Easy there tough guy


Doesn't quite work that way when you started it out ,Ricky


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, I tried to go from hydro to electric. Electric will never spread as much salt as fast as hydro, unless they mount it to a Tesla apparently.
> 
> Maybe if I had gone from gas to electric, I would have a different opinion.
> 
> ...


Was there an issue with hydro being the reason you went to electric? I've only ever run electric (auger) so I don't know better / worse.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Was there an issue with hydro being the reason you went to electric? I've only ever run electric (auger) so I don't know better / worse.


Oh please, you didn't...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> Don't care how fast your electric vehicle can go or how fast it can get to 60mph
> There still speed limits.
> 
> Why Do I have to ride in one to know this.


It does work that way when you start off with this officer Richard head... you knew that wasn't my point, but maybe my comment about someone being foolish thinking electric technology isn't coming triggered you...ease up a little...You're too old to be getting your blood pressure up this high this early in the day


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> It does work that way when you start off with this officer Richard head... you knew that wasn't my point, but maybe my comment about someone being foolish thinking electric technology isn't coming triggered you...ease up a little...You're too old to be getting your blood pressure up this high this early in the day


Where are you going with Richard head ,everybody knows you're number one.

I don't remember quoting you, so maybe it wasn't about you.

But now that you're triggered I find it kind of amusing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Was there an issue with hydro being the reason you went to electric? I've only ever run electric (auger) so I don't know better / worse.


I thought I could save a couple bucks not installing a central hydro system on the truck. Also wouldn't have to when I moved the spreader to a newer truck.

Thought that just maybe they had come far enough it would be OK.

There's a thread or two along with another post or three about what a flaming POS the spreader was. Auger and pintle chain.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/meyer-swenson-mdv.165978/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh please, you didn't...


Bahahahahahahaha...too late.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Did I say this tec it isn’t coming? I don’t remember that, I remember saying that it’s flawed and it’s time has not come yet

It will come at even a higher cost than your internal combustion engine


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Idea: Electric 14-16k lb trailer. Small electric Motor in each wheel to assist with acceleration and deceleration of tow vehicle. No need to spend $10k more on a Diesel engine for towing. Trailer would feel like it’s not even on there. Battery located in between triangle area behind hitch. Or in cargo bin of tow vehicle. Like pics below.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh please, you didn't...


I plead ignorance, pre-dates me by a few years


Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought I could save a couple bucks not installing a central hydro system on the truck. Also wouldn't have to when I moved the spreader to a newer truck.
> 
> Thought that just maybe they had come far enough it would be OK.
> 
> ...


I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> Idea: Electric 14-16k lb trailer. Small electric Motor in each wheel to assist with acceleration and deceleration of tow vehicle. No need to spend $10k more on a Diesel engine for towing. Trailer would feel like it's not even on there. Battery located in between triangle area behind hitch. Or in cargo bin of tow vehicle. Like pics below.


I wonder what kind of a headache that's going to be on snowy & icy roads

just send 10 to 15 K more on the trailer that is powered and with anti-lock brakes ?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> Did I say this tec it isn't coming? I don't remember that, I remember saying that it's flawed and it's time has not come yet
> 
> It will come at even a higher cost than your internal combustion engine


agree...nor did I say it's flawless and everyone should go elec...I think there is a ton of obstacles to overcome with it....I think we would agree on alot if lot things....but I do believe the tech is already here to fit a sector of the market and it works well for them...& I do Believe it's going to get better....but we can't just cancel out other sources oil/gas/etc etc....that's just stupid...I think we are entering a time where we need to untilize/have options for every means of energy


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Yes you have steel rails and yes it is only body parts. What they showed was that the steel bolts that hold down the pickup bodies are isolated by using plastic and rubber washers to isolate the iron bolts from the aluminium. Then they showed sheet metal screws used to hold down a wiring harness for inverter. Also showed sheet metal screws holding tool boxes on truck beds


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> agree...nor did I say it's flawless and everyone should go elec...I think there is a ton of obstacles to overcome with it....I think we would agree on alot if lot things....but I do believe the tech is already here to fit a sector of the market and it works well for them...& I do Believe it's going to get better....but we can't just cancel out other sources oil/gas/etc etc....that's just stupid...I think we are entering a time where we need to untilize/have options for every means of energy


A electric car isn't a means of energy it is a means of transportation. 
electricity is energy.

But I agree with most or your... rant


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I had no idea there were so many people here named Richard...


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Me thinks a battery replacement will easily cost more than any crate engine.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I had no idea there were so many people here named Richard...


OMG... I was just gonna wait for one more round before putting the same...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> OMG... I was just gonna wait for one more round before putting the same...


I beat you to it, 'cuz I'm a real Richard like that.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> OMG... I was just gonna wait for one more round before putting the same...


It shouldn't be a surprise that one would assume that's hydro and I first name....& I'm confident it's not the first time in either of our lives it's happened


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I beat you to it, 'cuz I'm a real Richard like that.


So let's see 2,3,4... 5,6,7...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Then try it in the winter....
> There is a range reduction when weather dips below freezing. If you wanted to know just how much, how about up to 40% lower.


Global warming will take away the issue with cold weather....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> It shouldn't be a surprise that one would assume that's hydro and I first name....& I'm confident it's not the first time in either of our lives it's happened


I Just tell them, flattery will get them no where.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> I Just tell them, flattery will get them no where.


if I had a nickel for every time, I could power my entire fleet with electricity

But for the time being I'm gonna keep on using diesel and gasoline with a little bit of electric... like some other things my carbon footprint his big


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I had no idea there were so many people here named Richard...





















Seems the NE has the most Richards along with Kneevada and Alastka.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This thread is called 2021 Bronco Sport...LOL


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

stick to the topic, no need for some of the comments I had to clean up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> This thread is called 2021 Bronco Sport...LOL


Bronco's are nomadic beast and wander aboot, so a little wandering in a Bronco thread would be expected.....

Think the majority of participants agree the 4 dr sport isn't worthy of the Bronco badge. The 2dr upper models, Badlands and Wildtrak seem to be more inline with what a modern Bronco should be.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Bronco's are nomadic beast and wander aboot, so a little wandering in a Bronco thread would be expected.....
> 
> Think the majority of participants agree the 4 dr sport isn't worthy of the Bronco badge. The 2dr upper models, Badlands and Wildtrak seem to be more inline with what a modern Bronco should be.


I didn't really care, I just thought it was funny how quickly and far off we got from the original post. I just posted it so people could see it. I don't like it that much and agree the real Bronco's that are coming out soon are pretty cool. They are much more expensive though. This is a great option for 4-wheel drive, a few kids, gear and pets for $28k.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

BUFF said:


> Bronco's are nomadic beast and wander aboot, so a little wandering in a Bronco thread would be expected.....


I'm guessing that it's a good thing this thread isn't about the 2022 GMC Hummer?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GMC Driver said:


> I'm guessing that it's a good thing this thread isn't about the 2022 GMC Hummer?


If it was it'd be a "dinger"......


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> But does it come stock with a vanity plate saying "ITS AVG"?


My vanity plate on that truck reads NOZBLEED.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mike N said:


> My vanity plate on that truck reads NOZBLEED.
> View attachment 215459


You have to wonder, if Chevy made those Blazers again, just how they were before, with just some mild upgrades, how many would they sell.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mike N said:


> My vanity plate on that truck reads NOZBLEED.
> View attachment 215459
> 
> Nice truck btw


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> You have to wonder, if Chevy made those Blazers again, just how they were before, with just some mild upgrades, how many would they sell.


Yes


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> You have to wonder, if Chevy made those Blazers again, just how they were before, with just some mild upgrades, how many would they sell.


If they made it look old school and kept the price reasonable, it would sell like hotcakes.

Heck, I'd love to have a Blazer again for my residential plow route.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Built this blazer.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Western1 said:


> View attachment 215513


For sale??


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Old pick. That was around early 90’s. Wish I still had it


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Also had this 77 Jimmy. Both 350/auto with headers. Great plow trucks!!!


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Love the look of the old 77...


----------

